# Coscienza



## Marsario

Sto tentando di definire meglio la parola coscienza in un determinato contesto, ovvero la coscienza di se stessi e del mondo attorno, la coscienza del proprio ruolo nel mondo.
La frase è più o meno così:

Spero che attraverso i miei studi riuscirò a comprendere sempre meglio gli altri e sempre meglio me stesso. Attraverso lo studio delle lingue spero di arrivare a quella coscienza del mondo che ognuno di noi a proprio modo cerca.  

Non mi convince molto "quella coscienza del mondo", è possibile definire meglio quella coscienza senza allungare troppo la frase? Magari con un aggettivo? 
Ho pensato a coscienza sociale, ma non è esatto. Avete qualche suggerimento?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Coscienza è il modo giusto per definirla. Al massimo coscienza e conoscenza.


----------



## Marsario

Sì ma mi serve un aggettivo, non credo che si capirebbe quello che intendo se scrivessi solamente:
"Attraverso lo studio delle lingue spero di arrivare a quella coscienza che ognuno di noi a proprio modo cerca.  "


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Consapevolezza ?

GS


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ma coscienza o consapevolezza, o conoscenza, di cosa?


----------



## Marsario

Esatto, il mio problema non è tanto trovare un sinonimo.
Sia che usi la parola coscienza, sia consapevolezza, sia conoscenza, in tutti i casi il concetto è astratto: lo devo definire meglio con un aggettivo o comunque in qualche altro modo.


----------



## Necsus

Appunto, 'di cosa'? L'unico elemento è quello della frase precedente, cioè 'degli altri e di se stesso': è questo che vuoi dire?


----------



## gabrielayflor

Secondo me 'coscienza del mondo ' esprime bene quello che vuoi dire (almeno, per me ha un significato ben preciso!)


----------



## Marsario

forse :"comprensione del mondo"



> Appunto, 'di cosa'? L'unico elemento è quello della frase  precedente, cioè 'degli altri e di se stesso': è questo che vuoi dire?                 ​



Coscienza di se stessi e del mondo attorno, la coscienza del proprio ruolo nel mondo.
Purtroppo non riesco a esprimermi meglio di così…



> Secondo me 'coscienza del mondo ' esprime bene quello che vuoi dire (almeno, per me ha un significato ben preciso!)                 ​





> forse :"comprensione del mondo"                 ​



Grazie anche a voi delle vostre proposte. Il concetto mi serbra sempre comunque vago. Però, se voi dite che si capisce bene, potrei effettivamente usare "coscienza del mondo" come avevo fatto.

La coscienza del mondo è una probabile "qualità"  propria del mondo, che lei attribuisce al mondo... quello a cui lei tende è la comprensione della coscienza del mondo... attraverso lo studio delle lingue.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Marsario.

Ho l'impressione che le due frasi che tu proponi presentino un certo grado di ridondanza, il che rende difficile (nella seconda) trovare il modo di denominare qualcosa che è già stato espresso nella prima. Non credi che forse ne basterebbe una sola?

_Spero che attraverso i miei studi linguistici/lo studio delle lingue naturali potrò arrivare/giungere ad una più profonda consapevolezza del mondo, degli altri e di me tesso -- ciò che ognuno di noi, a modo suo, va cercando_. 

Spero sinceramente che i miei interventi non ti offendano.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Marsario

Ciao Giorgio. 
Figurati, non mi offendi affatto! Ogni suggerimento è benvenuto! 
Potresti avere ragione, in effetti il concetto delle due frasi è sempre lo stesso. Non sono sicuro tuttavia che sia ridontande, ma potrebbe anche essere. Preferisco pensarci un po' su.
Nel caso vi interessasse vi copio tutto il paragrafo da cui la frase è tratta.

Ho  molti hobby, tra cui la poesia, l’arte, la musica, i film, gli scacchi,  il cibo, le partitelle di calcetto e, più di tutto, discutere con altre  persone, condividere le idee, scoprire punti di vista nuovi.

 Se  tentassi di trovare un punto in comune tra i miei hobby direi che tutti  riguardano osservazione ed espressione. In altre parole, da una parte  mi affascina come le persone osservano e percepiscono il mondo;  dall’altra mi affascinano i modi che le persone usano per esprimere se  stessi e i propri sentimenti.

 Proprio  per questo motivo sono affascinato dalla linguistica: sulle lingue ho  basato i miei studi e sulle lingue sto basando la mia carriera.

 Spero  che attraverso i miei studi riuscirò a comprendere sempre meglio gli  altri e sempre meglio me stesso. Attraverso lo studio delle lingue spero  di arrivare a quella coscienza del mondo che ognuno di noi a proprio  modo cerca.

 Attraverso  il mio lavoro spero invece di poter aiutare le altre persone. Spero di  poterle aiutare a capire e ad apprezzare ciò che da sole non potrebbero.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bellissimo, Mars.

L'unica cosa che cambierei è il verbo "condividere", che sostituirei con "mettere a confronto".

Auguri sinceri.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Marsario 

Personalmente chiamo "intima percezione" (intesa anche come esperienza conoscitiva) la "consapevolezza/coscienza" (di se stessi e del mondo)" a cui ti riferisci  
Non vuole essere un suggerimento, ma forse può servirti


----------



## Meruzio

Benissimo Anja.Ann, brava; è la percezione la qualità bersaglio, qualità che si nutre di logica e di istinto insieme.  
E se i due periodi analizzati fossero il mezzo (inconscio?) per mettere in evidenza un fine apparente: la comprensione, ed uno nascosto: la speranza ?...  Visto che: io spero, è ripetuto ben quattro volte nelle ultime quattro frasi del discorso...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché hai degli hobby? Non potresti avere dei passatempi, o delle passioni?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Meruzio! 

Che meraviglia! Ma sappiamo che la speranza non costituisce un fine a sé stante. Forse scandagliando ulteriormente si potrebbe arrivare a definire il "bene futuro, arduo e possibile" a cui tende Marsario


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Meruzio, Marsario,... manca solo Mercutio e poi possiamo mettere su una compagnia Shakespeariana. Evviva! Mi piacciono i vostri nomi!

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Marsario

Ehi! Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti che mi avete dato!
Sto costruendo il mio sito internet. I vostri consigli mi hanno aiutato a migliorare una pagina e a tradurla meglio in finlandese e in inglese, dato che sto facendo il sito internet in tre lingue.
Se volete vedere  il risultato, potete dare un'occhiata alla pagina del sito:
http://www.simoneromeo.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&Itemid=109&lang=it
Grazie nuovamente a tutti!



> Meruzio, Marsario,... manca solo Mercutio e poi possiamo mettere su  una compagnia Shakespeariana. Evviva! Mi piacciono i vostri nomi!


Per la compagnia Shakespeariana anche il mio vero nome va bene... eh Giorgio?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se lo dici tu... Amleto, forse?

GS


----------



## Marsario

Il cognome intendo (Romeo)! Dai, è dalle elementari che mi prendono in giro ahaha...
Tentiamo però di non uscire dal tema di questo forum.  scusate...


----------

